# Help! What's the best puppy food?



## jackrussell2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 14 week old jack russell. i have been feeding hi bakers puppy dry food( which i soak in water prior giving it to him). But i want to feed him healthy food eg: food without added colour, preservatives ect. Thank you


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jackrussell2011 said:


> I have a 14 week old jack russell. i have been feeding hi bakers puppy dry food( which i soak in water prior giving it to him). But i want to feed him healthy food eg: food without added colour, preservatives ect. Thank you


There is not ONE best puppy food, only one that is right for your dog (and your pocket).

You are looking for a food which clearly states the source of protein (eg chicken, lamb, pork etc) this is because if you feed one that is "meat derivatives" it means the actual source can change according to market sources (not that it is necessarily bad for the dog) and thus if your dog DID have an intolerance etc it would be difficult to identify.

Preferably one with as few different grains as possible oat, rice are preferred.

As little or no salt as possible, no colourings, sugars, etc

So some that would fit the bill would be

Burns
JWB
Arden Grange
Orijen
Fish 4 dogs

to name a few

Some of these you can get at your local pet shop, others you may need to order.

HTH


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

There's a great sticky at the top of the page by SixStar which rates foods as bad, average and good. Also, if you're feeding a good quality food there's really no need for specific 'puppy' food, lots of the best foods are 'All Lifestage' foods anyway


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

A lot of people ask this, I base my answer on ingredients alone.

The best dry food is Orijen. 

It comes with the best price tag too, about £60-£70 per bag. But don't look at price per bag, look at feeding cost per day. Orijin is cheaper to feed per day than bakers and pedigree.

Rule of thumb, stay away from supermarket foods, all of them, anything you can pick up in asda/sainsburys/tesco is crap. 

As for what food, check out the stickys and look for the green foods.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> A lot of people ask this, I base my answer on ingredients alone.
> 
> The best dry food is Orijen.
> 
> ...


Arden Grange is considered a very good food (by some) despite it being available in supermarkets.................


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My 2 have always had JWB...great for Fizz with her skin condition and Penny loved it too, i didn't have a choice with her really as i needed something i could put down for penny that wouldn't harm fizz if she pinched any...I probably could have fed in separate rooms but why create hard work for myself when i don't need to as only one meal time is set, the rest is available throughout the day so it would mean permanently watching them....no way can this be done with my lifestyle.
My advice to anyone who asks this question is to look into it based on the advice given and follow what you think i best...you know your dog better than anyone


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If I had my time over again, I would use a good quality wet puppy food.

Naturediet, Wainwrights, Natures Harvest, Natures Menu and Zooplus do a selection online.

I think kibbles are a lot harder for them to digest.


----------

